# Race 6.0 (2013er) Reifen platt, kurze Anleitung + Ersatzteile



## mtbamateur0 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin heute mit meinem Radon Race 6.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78442/zr-race-6-0.html

durch den Wald gefahren und hab mir nen Platten vorne geholt .
Nun würde ich gerne zeitnah die passenden Ersatzteile bestellen.

Was brauch ich denn da? Macht man den Mantel auch gleich mit neu? Ist nur ein kleiner Riss im Mantel zu sehen .

Reifen müsste der hier sein oder?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a93087/nobby-nic-performance-dc-29-x-225-faltreifen.html

Und der passende Schlauch der hier?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12319/schlauch-sv-19.html

Und ist das Ventil direkt am neuen Schlauch dran, d.h ich kann das alte Ventil einfach rausreißen? 

Brauche ich dafür evtl. passendes Werkzeug oder geht eine Zange? 

Evtl. kann ich so ein Reifenheber gleich mitbestellen.

Wäre Klasse, wenn mir jmd helfen könnte 

Dankeschön.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2013)

geh zu einem Radhändler vor ort und kauf dir einen schlauch, eine luftpumpe und reifenheber.
vorderrad ausbauen, reifen mit den hebern auf einer seite runter, schauen ob der dorn/scherbe noch im reifen steckt, allen dreck aus dem reifen raus, neuen schlauch etwas aufpumpen, damit er in form kommt, schlauch einbauen, reifen wieder aufziehen, etwas mehr aufpumpen ~1bar, überall sauber ins felgenhorn ziehen, rundlauf überprüfen ggf weiter ins feögenhorn walken, reifen auf ~2,3bar aufpumpen rad einbauen weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (5. Mai 2013)

Brauchst wirklich Hilfe 

1. (wenn du nicht ganz knapp bei Kasse bist) Kauf dir kein Billigreifen. Am Gummi spart man nicht. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k3...6x225-reifen-set-inkl-schlaeuche.html?mfid=78 (Nicht die "Performance Reihe) http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k3...pacestar-225-tl-ready-faltreifen.html?mfid=78
2. Die Schläuche die du da gepostet hast sind für 27,5 bzw 29 Zoll Bikes also nein. Schlauch muss für 26 Zoll und 2,25 Breite passen. Dazu das Ventil stimmen. Wenn es das "dünne" ist, wovon ich ausgehe brauchst du ein SV (französisches) Ventil.
3. Reifenheber
4. Pumpe


----------



## mtbamateur0 (5. Mai 2013)

Hey danke. Hab gedacht bei den neuen Rädern ist alles anders, aber da hat sich ja nichts getan^^. Habe da erstmal nen Flicken drauf gemacht, mal sehen, wie lange das hält :-D.

Mh ist der Performance nicht so gut? Der Evo also besser?
Jah ich seh auch grad, hab mich da in der Größe vertan @schlauch! Danke!


----------



## Deleted 252741 (6. Mai 2013)

Was Evo und was Performance Line ist steht auf der Herstellerseite  Glaube mir da fängt es erst an mit den Unterschieden.

Wenn du dir schon einen neuen Reifen kaufst, kannst du ja auch mal bei Continental gucken (Konkurenz also .  Ich bin jetzt auf den Conti RaceKing mit Black Chilli Gummimischung gewechselt und finde den um längen Besser gegenüber dem Nobby Nic. Der Conti rollt schneller, rubbelt nicht so stark und das Lenkverhalten ist kontrollierter. Außerdem ist der mit weniger Druck fahrbar. Er gilt eigentlich als Sommerreifen.. allerdings fahren ihn auch viele ganzjährig.


----------



## Aalex (7. Mai 2013)

nimm conti race king 2.2 SS

du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------

